# Cold Front Catalyst



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

FEBRUARY DATES ARE IN "TAKE DOWN" MODE
FEB THRU APRIL - FREE LODGING ON WADE FISHING TRIPS - BOOK DATES BY 1/31 AND SAVE!*

Nice little cool front hit trading decent wind velocities this morning and building with cooler temps this afternoon. For guests from WI and San Antonio, this meant a great look at Texas Duck hunting and blistering Redfish action. Cold fronts are feeding catalysts for these fish on this stretch of the coast and that means they're piling up at the dinner table ready for a feast. No need to make it hard, just grab a jacket and get bowed-up. We'll be piling it higher and deeper heading into February, come join us. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

*Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special *- We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay. 8,000 outdoorsmen follow us on *Facebook*

This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code *TROPHY2COOL*!

*Airboat Fishing* - We've gotten a little snap back water as winds let up and later this month we'll be looking for a big push of water as winds transition toward the East. That big push of water will be "the spark" that lights the flame on absolutely amazing trips for Redfish and slot Black Drum in the back country mangrove lakes of Matagorda Island. We'll be running 5 boats deep bringing you the most amazing ride on our Air Ranger airboats and absolutely amazing fishing. It's a look at fishing on the Texas Coast you just won't see any other way. Get your trip scheduled today!

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

"A Legacy Enterprise thrives on organic home grown growth and it comes with time; the cultivation of raw talent; lots of dirty fingernails; bloody knuckles; and, ring around the collar! *

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for a great season!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice set up for strong season finish. We'll see a little water return ahead of another cold front Saturday. Whether fishing or duck hunting, we've got lots of catalysts near term for hot barrels, bent rods, and big smiles. More Night Vision hog this evening, running 100% success this season.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Cheeseheads Having A Ball In The Lone Star State*

Here's some pics of some great folks from WI down for relaxation inside a heavy agenda of duck hunting, fishing, and Night Vision Hog Hunting. Solid straps and limit shoots on ducks with limits of Redfish yesterday on a "tight logistics" schedule, hog hunt right now are needing to be in the blinds before 5pm. Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. Braden Proctor have been working fish that are "holed" up in deeper spots around bayous and more deep water. Soft plastics low and slow or bait will do the trick on them. Cold fronts are a big reeding catalyst here on the mid coast.


----------

